# No mas Salir y Regresso?



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I am on the last part of obtaining my permanent residence. In 2014 I had to return to the states and had to file a salir y regresso to legally leave then return to Mexico while waiting for my permanent status. I have moved since then and the INM tells me that I can leave any time I want to, just show my green card and come back in. Did the law change or is she just advising me not to accept a temporary 6 month visa? She works for INM and knows the rules. No more salir y regresso?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As either a permanent or temporary resident visa holder, you may come and go at will, with no need to do anything more than showing your card, if asked. However, if you fly, the airline may require you to fill out an FMM before getting a boarding pass. In that case, be very careful to write RESIDENTE PERMANENTE, for example, at the top of both parts of the form. NEVER check the “tourist/visitante“ box, or you will cancel your visa; a horrible mistake! Check “other“, or your actual visa status, if there is such a box on future forms; which may happen.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Did they take your "green card" (I assume you must be RT?) away from you as part of the process of changing to RP? If so, you do need the permiso de salida y regreso. If you still have your RT card then you wouldn't need the permiso de salida y regreso, the card is you current migratory document. 

If you do have your card still, just make sure you reread Rvgringo's post. You can't not accept an FMM, you must take it and fill it out, you just have to fill it out appropriately for your residency status or you have created a nightmare for yourself.


----------

